# nano cube 20lt



## bloskas (12 Jan 2016)

hi everybody! 
here is my fresh new extremely relaxing 20lt dennerle nano cube! 
the idea is to keep it simple.
plants: bolbitis heudelotii, ludwigia mini super red, alternanthera reineckii mini, lobelia cardinalis mini and a tillandsia.
fish: 5 corydoras pygmy 










cheers and thanks for reading!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Bloskas, Best way KIS Nice colour to the plants healthy too  The tillandsia will rot if its in the water


----------



## bloskas (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Greenfinger! i ll keep her roots above the surface. thanks for the tip!


----------



## bloskas (13 Jan 2016)

Roy do you know if tillandsia's roots are better in soil?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jan 2016)

Hi all, 





bloskas said:


> Roy do you know if tillandsia's roots are better in soil?


They are epiphytes so there roots would normally be exposed to the air. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## bloskas (13 Jan 2016)

thanks Darrell ! i ll keep it tied to the wood.


----------



## bloskas (25 Feb 2016)

Hi all! the idea to keep this simple went south!
yesterday i re-scaped the cube.
i think im gonna stick to this for a while! Please tell me what you think.

















now i have 2 front views bit i prefer the side tree one.





plants
Micranthemum Monte Carlo
Eleocharis Parvula
on the tree some bucephalandras and glued some fissidens fontanus.

sorry for the bad pictures


----------



## Joe Turner (26 Feb 2016)

Cracking re-scape, look forward to it grown in!


----------



## bloskas (7 Mar 2016)

hi all! day 13 small update.


----------



## bloskas (8 Mar 2016)




----------



## tim (8 Mar 2016)

Looking great, really natural scape.


----------



## bloskas (8 Mar 2016)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Mar 2016)

Hi Bloskas, Love it


----------



## bloskas (8 Mar 2016)

Hi Roy! Thanks! Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Mar 2016)

Hi Let it grow in  Its going to look awesome


----------



## dean (8 Mar 2016)

Loving it


----------



## BexHaystack (9 Mar 2016)

It looks exciting! What light and filter are you running?


----------



## bloskas (10 Mar 2016)

Thank you all!! 
for now i have a small internal aquanova filter.
for lighting i have attached some led stripes to the glass lid ontop and im currently experimenting to find the color temperature that i want.


----------



## bloskas (17 Mar 2016)

hi all! day 23 update. i have some brown algae (diatoms).


----------



## Kamiel (17 Mar 2016)

very nice man, i love this style.


----------



## zozo (17 Mar 2016)

Looks stunning, great little scape.. And looks like you made a fortunate pick with the Tillandsia..  
They come in 2 versions, the dessert and jungle version.. The most obvious difference between the 2 is, jungle version has a smooth shiny leaf and can stand humid air. And the dessert version has a velvet looking leaf, it looks like it's covered in powder, with this it traps water droplets which form on the leaves from the mist at dawn. The desert version doesn't like long periods of humid air so much and tends to turn brown and rot when to moist.


----------



## bloskas (17 Mar 2016)

thanks! i got lucky with the tillandsia indeed! it was the last one!  i have it now planted in a small pot with soil. would it be better if i just mount it somewhere?


----------



## zozo (17 Mar 2016)

bloskas said:


> i have it now planted in a small pot with soil. would it be better if i just mount it somewhere?



Yes as Darrel already said in th ewild they grow as epiphytes on trees and not on soil. That's why their common name is Air plants..  So it's better to stick a piece of wood in the pot and tie the plant to that piece of wood. Spray it now and then with some rain water, just a little and not dripping wet.. If you keep a bucket of rain water in the garden and put a few old dry leaves in it and let them in there, than the water will have a little food as well.. They do not need much.. If you don't have all that, use demineralized water and ask for special tillandsia fertilizer in the garden shop. They most likely have ready made spray bottles for that which contains only PK ferts.. Do not use regular NPK fert it will kill it..


----------



## bloskas (21 Mar 2016)




----------



## bloskas (22 Apr 2016)

hi all!! small update.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Apr 2016)

Hi Bloskas, Nice


----------



## bloskas (22 Apr 2016)

hi Roy thanks! 

some more!


----------



## CooKieS (22 Apr 2016)

Nice! Your fissidens looks awesome...any ferts or CO2 in this tank?

Thanks


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Apr 2016)

Hi Bloskas, That's even nicer


----------



## bloskas (22 Apr 2016)

hi


CooKieS said:


> Nice! Your fissidens looks awesome...any ferts or CO2 in this tank?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks!!  i use half dose of EI and easylife easycarbo . needs a little trim. havent put a hand in for a while.!


----------



## Lindy (22 Apr 2016)

I loved the view from the front before all the big plants grew in. I'd love to see it planted with just some tiny buces etc..


----------



## CooKieS (22 Apr 2016)

bloskas said:


> hi
> 
> Thanks!!  i use half dose of EI and easylife easycarbo . needs a little trim. havent put a hand in for a while.!



Thanks, I'll start to dose mine soon too...do you dose EI daily or after water change only? I think I'll only start dosing micros because mine is only 1 month old and I want to avoid an algae bloom.

Actually I dose Easy carbo and Brighty K (potassium) daily and it seems to work. But my fissidens and riccardia are real slow growers without pressurized CO2.

Good luck for the trimming.


----------



## bloskas (25 Sep 2016)

Hi everybody! 
a small update after a long time. Things are going good. i've changed the aquascape a little and added red cherry shrimps


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Sep 2016)

Hi Bloskas, Healthy plants.The shrimp are going to love it in there  Fab photos too


----------



## bloskas (25 Sep 2016)

Hi Roy! thanks!


----------



## bloskas (31 Oct 2016)

hello all! day off today and i took some pics! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Oct 2016)

Hi Bloskas Yep I enjoyed the photos


----------



## CooKieS (31 Oct 2016)

Lovely nano cube!


----------



## bloskas (31 Oct 2016)

Thanks Roy! Thanks CooKies!


----------



## tim (31 Oct 2016)

Great nano scape bloskas, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## bloskas (31 Oct 2016)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## bloskas (2 Nov 2016)




----------



## bloskas (3 Nov 2016)

Any comments/ suggestions?!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2016)

Hi Bloskas, Yes I have a comment

 I want your superb scape in my front room


----------



## bloskas (3 Nov 2016)

i cant describe how much im enjoying this scape!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2016)

bloskas said:


> i cant describe how much im enjoying this scape!



I have enjoyed your journal and photos


----------



## bloskas (29 Nov 2016)

Hi all! i've taken some new pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

Hi Bloskas, Stunning   Love all the photos The ones with the shrimp on the fiss photos


----------



## bloskas (29 Nov 2016)

thank you all!
i always have in mind adding a couple of wood pieces, make it look more like a forest but i haven't found the right ones yet.


----------



## GotCrabs (30 Nov 2016)

Excellent work, done well, love the look of planted cubes.


----------



## BexHaystack (30 Nov 2016)

Awesome

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BexHaystack (30 Nov 2016)

What is your dosing schedule for this super scape? I think you said half dose of EI, do you do this daily or only when doing water changes? Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloskas (30 Nov 2016)

yes im still using half dose of EI daily, maybe sometimes a little more!  i also dose 1ml easylife easycarbo daily. 
i also updated the light from 10w flood light led that i used to have, to the chihiros a251 15w but i use it dimmed about 70% of its power


----------



## bloskas (30 Nov 2016)

The only algae that i have is that litlle green on wood and rocks but i like it very much, it gives a more natural sense!


----------



## BexHaystack (30 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the info, a little bit of the right kind of algae is not a bad thing 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloskas (3 Mar 2017)

You can use the flood light. It was doing great in my tank but i wanted to buy the chihiros for the looks of it! With the flood light just have in mind the size of your tank and the height you'll have the light. Maybe for longer tanks it's better to use 2 smaller ones instead of 1.


----------



## bloskas (24 Jan 2018)

Boraras brigittae aka Mosquito Rasbora


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jan 2018)

Hi all,





bloskas said:


> Boraras brigittae aka Mosquito Rasbora


They are a fantastic colour, what have you been feeding them?

cheers Darrel


----------



## bloskas (24 Jan 2018)

Hello Darrell! Thanks! I feed them frozen artemia.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2018)

Hi all,





bloskas said:


> I feed them frozen artemia.


That makes perfect sense. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## paul_j (25 Jan 2018)

bloskas said:


> yes im still using half dose of EI daily, maybe sometimes a little more!  i also dose 1ml easylife easycarbo daily.
> i also updated the light from 10w flood light led that i used to have, to the chihiros a251 15w but i use it dimmed about 70% of its power



Your tank looks fantastic. 
I have a similar set-up with easycarbo and the a451.
May I ask, on which dimmer setting do you have the Chihiros and how many hours per day?


----------



## sonicninja (25 Jan 2018)

Really natural, love it! Is that an eheim liberty I see?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bloskas (25 Jan 2018)

paul_j said:


> Your tank looks fantastic.
> I have a similar set-up with easycarbo and the a451.
> May I ask, on which dimmer setting do you have the Chihiros and how many hours per day?



i stopped using easycarbo . i have installed pressurized co2 with a mini bazooka. As for the light, i have it now full power for 7 hours
. I also rescaped it a little! i am going to post some pictures soon! 



sonicninja said:


> Really natural, love it! Is that an eheim liberty I see?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Yes i use the 4042! do you use one too?


----------



## sonicninja (26 Jan 2018)

I don’t but I’ve been considering getting one for my tank. How have you found it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bloskas (26 Jan 2018)

sonicninja said:


> I don’t but I’ve been considering getting one for my tank. How have you found it?



I bought it used from a guy in another forum.
at some point before summer 17 i had it planted!


----------



## sonicninja (26 Jan 2018)

Hahaha, you can barely see it. Just looks like a red button in a sea of green!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bloskas (26 Jan 2018)

Soleirolia soleirolii aka baby's tears!


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jan 2018)

Hi all,





bloskas said:


> Soleirolia soleirolii


Colloquially "mind you own business" in English. It is a very good grower.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BexHaystack (27 Jan 2018)

Amazing! What is it growing out of? Or is it just attached to the wood?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloskas (27 Jan 2018)

BexHaystack said:


> Amazing! What is it growing out of? Or is it just attached to the wood?


Thank you! 
It's attached to a wood that is  sticking out of water and to the filter


----------



## sonicninja (7 Mar 2018)

Have you put this up for the following......
So who has the best aquascape right now on UKAPS, and lives in the UK...?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...,-and-lives-in-the-UK...?.52177/&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bloskas (9 Mar 2018)

sonicninja said:


> Have you put this up for the following......
> So who has the best aquascape right now on UKAPS, and lives in the UK...?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=58521&share_tid=52177&url=https://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/So-who-has-the-best-aquascape-right-now-on-UKAPS,-and-lives-in-the-UK...?.52177/&share_type=t
> 
> ...


I dont live in the UK. it would be interesting though!


----------

